# Bohning Archery Presents Insert Iron



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah baby!


----------



## Okie918 (Aug 3, 2009)

Whoot!!!!


----------



## NBK (Jan 5, 2004)

sweet


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

How is this any different than any other cyanoacrylate instant glue ?? Don't get me wrong. I like bohning products. Just want to know how this is better.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

ArcherWolf said:


> How is this any different than any other cyanoacrylate instant glue ??.


I thought Power Bond was "the ultimate insert and point bonding material."


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe with this stuff, you can get a point back out if you want to! It's not happening with PowerBond.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

ill stick to hotmelt


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

jwshooter11 said:


> Maybe with this stuff, you can get a point back out if you want to! It's not happening with PowerBond.


The nice lady at Bohning said it is "_very similar _to Power Bond but form a different source."


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Man im already confused when i walk into the adhesive-glue-epoxyetc...aisle.
How many ways are there to reinvent the wheel???


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## cat-fish (Apr 25, 2009)

i'll stick with the hotmelt too. as long as i prep the shaft no probs.

plus i can tune the insert for better spin test.


----------



## the1beaver (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll stick with Gorilla Glue. Never lost an insert with this stuff.


----------



## nagant (Feb 17, 2009)

JB weld for inserts!


----------

